# Rig trip



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for one more angler, Wednesday leave early from Bayou chico overnight at the rigs, back Thursday (20/21) , mainly tuna fishing/trolling.
29ft cat/twin 250 yam/life raft/plb, have quite a few trips under my belt.
Prefer experienced, positive attitude and hungry for action, willing to learn will do as well...split fuel/ice/bait, 80/100$ a day, all gear on board.
No dreamers please, if you text me be ready to commit and fish, thank you.
Peace...
850 341 7166


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang it DANG IT!!!! Hope you have a good trip! Work Wed and go out of town Thur!!!!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

another dang it...gonna be in al wed...

rich


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Another dang it. I just committed to a job tomorrow. Lady in Navarre needs her gym by Thursday. I'm due for a rig run Reel Soon.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

any luck?


----------

